# Safety Bus / 317 F



## hbedir (25 Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem.

Eine Krananlage muss auf Sicherheit programmiert werden.

Und der Kunde möchte es mit Safety Bus haben.
Und es soll eine CPU 317 F projektiert werden.

Wo kann ich Hilfe zum Thema Safety Bus mit F Baugruppen finden.

Oder ist es überhaupt erforderlich das Ganze über Safety Bus zu realiesieren?


MfG


----------



## MSB (25 Februar 2011)

317F heißt dann Profisafe, was physikalisch ein ganz normales Profinet oder auch Profibus Netzwerk ist.
(Die 317F(-2PN/DP) sollte beides unterstützen, ob du dich für Profibus oder Profinet entscheidest ist hier egal)

Ansonsten brauchst du dann eigentlich nur noch Peripherie-Module,
die div. ET200 Baureihen in der HF (HighFeature) Version, und dazu dann
entsprechend sichere F-DI bzw. F-DO Module in der benötigten Menge.

Natürlich kann man F-DI bzw. F-DO Baugruppen auch direkt an die CPU packen,
was aber sicher nicht "der" Vorteil eines solchen Systems ist.

Natürlich dann also Software-Addon für Step7 noch Distributed Safety,
und entsprechend Know-How damit umzugehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (25 Februar 2011)

hbedir schrieb:


> Eine Krananlage muss auf Sicherheit programmiert werden.
> 
> ... ist es überhaupt erforderlich das Ganze über Safety Bus zu realiesieren?
> 
> MfG


 
Hallo hbedir,

das hängt von der Risikobeurteilung ab.
Aber bei einer "Krananlage" mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit *JA*.

1. Du brauchst Know-How für die Risikobeurteilung (oder die macht jemand anders)

2. Du brauchst Know-How über die F-Baugruppen und die F-Software. Mein Kollege fährt deshalb jetzt eine Woche nach Siemens in Nürnberg.

Viel Erfolg und Augenmaß.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (25 Februar 2011)

hbedir schrieb:


> Und der Kunde möchte es mit Safety Bus haben.
> Und es soll eine CPU 317 F projektiert werden.


 
Hauptsache Dein Kunde meint nicht den Safetybus P der
Fa. Pilz mit der CPU317 F der Fa. Siemens. ROFLMAO:

Hilfen findest Du hier im Forum einige mit "Suchen".
Ist nur die Frage, ob das reicht...


----------



## hbedir (26 Februar 2011)

*Cpu 317 f*

Hallo Tommi, hallo MSB.

Diese Infos sind schonmal sehr hilfsreich.
Ich möchte mich bei euch bedanken.


MfG


----------



## hbedir (28 Februar 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
vielen Dank für die Infos.
Ob der Kunde SafetyBus oder SafetyBus p haben will da bin ich überfragt.
Weil ich bei dem Gespräch nicht da war.
Aber ich müsste auch vorher wissen was der Unterschied zwischen SafetyBus und SafetyBus p ist.

Wahrscheinlich nur andere Hersteller.
Oder bist du anderer Meinung?

MfG


----------



## MSB (28 Februar 2011)

Safetybus ist nichts konkretes, es ist nur ein Oberbegriff.

Unter dem Begriff gibt es dann:
SafetyBus P
SafetyNet P

Egal wie, beides wird von Siemens direkt, soweit ich weiß, nicht unterstützt.
Steuerungsseitig gibt es da imho nur Pilz (PSS-Serie) von denen das unterstützt wird.
Lediglich Feldmodule und sonstiges Zubehör gibt es von div. Herstellern.
http://www.safety-network.de/de/index.html

Also besteht hier mit deinem Kunden auf jedenfall gehörig Klärungsbedarf.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (28 Februar 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> SafetyBus P
> SafetyNet P
> 
> Egal wie, beides wird von Siemens direkt, soweit ich weiß, nicht unterstützt.
> ...


 
Hallo, 

Manuel hat recht, Siemens- und Pilz-Produkte sind ohne weiteres nicht
kompatibel. 
Pilz will jetzt auch bei ProfiNET einsteigen, wenn das funktioniert, 
mag sich das ändern.

Ansonsten entweder zwei Bussysteme:

(Siemens S7 und Profibus für Standard) 

(Pilz PSS und Safetybus p für Sicherheit), siehe Bild,

oder

alles von Siemens.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (28 Februar 2011)

Hallo hbedir,

wäre schön, wenn Du mal schreibst, wie die Sache
ausgegangen ist.

Meld' Dich dann mal.

Bei Fragen natürlich auch...

:s12::wink::s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## hbedir (1 März 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
wir erstellen gerade ein Angebot.
Das Projekt soll im Juli beginnen. Ich wollte schon vorher mich schlau machen.
Der Kunde möchte höchste Sicherheit in seiner Anlage.
Man hat mir irgendetwas über SafetyBus erzählt, womit ich mich nicht auskenne und was bezwecken soll.

Es gibt eine CPU 3XX F ( 315 F 2 DP ) und die dazugehörigen DI und DO Baugruppen mit HF Ausführung.

Ich weiss nicht ob das alles nötig ist um eine Anlage sicher zu Fahren.

Ich bin der Meinung ich kann die Anlage auch ohne die HF Baugruppen sicher fahren.

Vielleicht hat einer ein Beispielprojekt mit den Busverbindungen wo ich mir das alles anschuen kann ( HW Konfig).

Aber vielleicht wird  der Einsatz vom SafetyBus p nicht in Frage kommen.
Ich habe schon gehört, dass SafetyBus p nicht mit Siemens gut klappt.
ich habe mir schon die Bauteile vom SafetyBus p angeschaut, aber die nächste Frage wäre müsste ich dann
einmal mit Profibus und einmal mit SafetyBus projektieren?



Ich bedanke mich bei allen Kollegen die mich dabei unterstützen.


Mfg 

hbedir


----------



## MSB (1 März 2011)

Also vielleicht war das alles bisher ja ein wenig missverständlich ...

Also du willst Profisafe mit Profibus nutzen, schön.

Du verwendest also ET200. in der HF Version.

Du verwendest weiterhin F-DI bzw. F-DO Module.
Vorsicht, damit sind nicht I/O Module in High-Feature Versionen gemeint,
sowie du das andeutest.

Sicherheit im Sinne der Normen erhältst du nun also nur in dem du:
F-*I/F-*O Module verwendest, und alle relevanten Sachen in F-KOP oder F-FUP (je nach Vorliebe) verwendest.
Diese zeichnen sich dadurch aus, das diese gegenüber dem normalen FUP/KOP funktionell noch mal eingeschränkt sind.
Und nur hier lassen sich die div. getesteten Bausteine für Not-Halt und Co. verwenden.

Wenn du nun also die ganze Anlage in einem sicheren, validierbaren Programm fahren willst,
dann ist das mit Sicherheit alles andere als einfach.

Deine Frage nach der HW-Konfig sagt mir, das du weder besonders viel Ahnung von der Materie hast,
noch beurteilen kannst, was diese Safety-Forderung auf die eigentliche Programmierung für Auswirkungen hat.
Die HW-Konfig ist mit Sicherheit der allerleichteste Part an der ganzen Sache,
vor allem weil sich gegenüber einer normalen HW-Konfig nicht allzuviel ändert.
Im übrigen könntest du selbst wenn man dir nun eine HW-Konfig zur Verfügung stellen würde,
ohne installierten Distributed Safety Packet nichts damit anfangen.

Ganz ehrlich:
Basierend auf deinem hier, anhand deiner Fragen geschilderten, diesbezüglichen Kenntnisstand,
würde ich dir/euch dringend davon abraten für derartiges ein Angebot abzugeben.
Du kannst damit ganz fürchterlich auf die Schn... fallen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bike (1 März 2011)

Dabei sind neben der Steuerung auch die vorhandenen Antriebe zu betrachten.
Gerade bei Kran gibt es da einiges zu beachten, um höchste Sicherheit zu erreichen, wie gewünscht.
Wenn ihr damit noch keine Erfahrung habt, würde ich die Riskioanalyse machen lassen und dann mit dem gesamten Konzept und den Kosten beim Kunden aufschlagen.


bike


----------



## Tommi (1 März 2011)

hbedir schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob das alles nötig ist um eine Anlage sicher zu Fahren.
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung ich kann die Anlage auch ohne die HF Baugruppen sicher fahren.


 
Hallo hbedir, 

Wie kommst Du zu diesen Annahmen? 

Die Antworten in diesem Thread sagen doch übereinstimmend etwas
anderes aus.

Gibt es eine Risikobeurteilung für die Anlage?  

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bike (1 März 2011)

hbedir schrieb:


> Es gibt eine CPU 3XX F ( 315 F 2 DP ) und die dazugehörigen DI und DO Baugruppen mit HF Ausführung.
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob das alles nötig ist um eine Anlage sicher zu Fahren



Vorsicht HF <> F Baugruppe!


bike


----------



## Tommi (1 März 2011)

hbedir schrieb:


> Man hat mir irgendetwas über SafetyBus erzählt, womit ich mich nicht auskenne und was bezwecken soll.


 
Jetzt nochmal drei Verständnisfragen:

1. Will Dein Kunde SafetyBus, weil er unbedingt einen Bus des Busses willen will?
2. Eine Simatic F-Steuerung wird auf jeden Fall eingesetzt?
3. Du meinst, dass eine Standard Simatic CPU (ohne F) ausreichend ist?

Gruß
Tommi :wink: 

Nicht, dass wir aneinander vorbeireden...


----------



## hbedir (1 März 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
ich habe es jetzt raus.
Also der Kunde will keine SafetyBus, das war ein missverständnis.
Die Anlage wird mit CPU 315 2DP projektiert.
Ohne F DI/DO Baugruppen zu verwenden.
Die Besprechung wurde mir nicht ganz / nur teilweise weitergeleitet.
Dennoch bin ich der meinung,dass  die Anlage sehr programmiert werden kann.
Aber zumindest weiss ich jetzt was auf mich zukommen könnte.
Ich danke euch allen.



Hallo MSB,
du hast recht ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung vom Programmieren.
Aber ich kann eins "LESEN, LERNEN und FRAGEN ".
Aber ihr seid alle eine große Hilfe für mich gewesen.
Da ich leider auch nur teil Informationen gekriegt habe, habe ich euch wahrscheinlich zu irre geführt.

Tut mir leid und danke euch.


----------



## Tommi (1 März 2011)

weißt Du, was eine Steuerungskategorie ist?
oder machst Du die Sicherheitstechnik mit Hardware?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (1 März 2011)

hbedir schrieb:


> du hast recht ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung vom Programmieren.
> Aber ich kann eins "LESEN, LERNEN und FRAGEN ".


 
WOW, sprach's und loggt sich aus...:shock::???:

hoffentlich ist das nur nen kleiner Kran...


----------



## bike (1 März 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> WOW, sprach's und loggt sich aus...:shock::???:
> 
> hoffentlich ist das nur nen kleiner Kran...



Oder auf dem Mond, da ist die Schwerkraft nicht so ganz aktiv wie hier.
Oder es wird der Herr Newton zur Persona non grata erklärt, damit dieser verschwindet und dann tut es nicht weh, da ja nix runterfällt. 


bike


----------

